# Front USB Not Enough Power



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

I built this PC like 2 years ago and the Front USB is hooked up according to the Mobo Guide, but when I plug in a "WD Portable 120GB" hard drive, it doesn't have enough power to run it. Plug in a self-powered USB hub(A USB HUB that Require its own Power) into the front and it works. Plug the HDD into the back and works. Little odd that the front is lacking power or something. Possible a wire is bad? Any suggestions would be cool. Its not needed to fix. but I'm just one of those guys that likes everything perfect ; )

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Its not a good idea to power a drive thru usb port this is a common problem because the drive requires power that the usb port struggles to provide use the hub or a drive enclosure that has its own power


----------

